# How to make a Mannequin arms and legs?



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I have a mannequin with no arms just the chest. Its made from a black hard plastic and its hollow inside. I really want arms and legs for it and Im wondering if anybody knows a good way I could make them. I plan on placing a costume over it to keep in my house as a display. I was thinking chicken wire but Im not sure how I would attach them.
thanks


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Howlin, what are the sides like? Do they have circular holes or are there large gaping openings on the side? And do you want the arms posed?

If it's the circular holes (like my mannequin), what I've done in the past is stuffed pantyhose with cloth, tied the end, and literally shoved the ends into the holes at the shoulders. It made a nice shape under the costume. 

If you want it to be more solid and in a posed position, and assuming it's the holes in the side like I am picturing, you could shape the arms out of chicken wire, and at the end (where the shoulder of the arm meets the shoulder of the torso) either put it in and duct tape it, or create a flap of wire (2 inches or so) around half to 3/4 of the circumference of the arm, bent out away from the arm itself. Depending on the size of the hole in the torso, you should be able to wiggle it into place and the flap adds extra support against the inside. Then duct tape it before covering it (arm and the newly attached shoulder area) with something more solid like a clay/sculpt/monster mud product. Paper mache would hold it in place, but if you are hanging anything of any substantial weight off the arm it may not stay put. 

Someone else might have a better idea.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

they have circle holes yeah...pantyhose huh? not bad. I might thought I think i wanna go for a more posed look. I was thinking of trying pvc for the arms and unknown yet for hands.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The pvc would definitely be less work than the chicken wire, and more sturdy. If it isn't going to be seen, it doesn't matter what it looks like beneath the costume. You could wrap cloth around the pvc to flesh it out. I've even used plastic bags taped to the body/form and it works really well (and gives you something to do with all those shopping bags you bring home).


----------



## Seanutz (Oct 18, 2007)

Ive seen something like what you gents are talking about....They used PVC for the armature and plastic bags to flesh it out....and the hands were just stuffed gloves.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

IF you are going to have any weight to the arms you will need a support system for sure. and PVC is the way to go ...and Duct tape works wonders too.. swim noodles for the arms or pipe insulator cover found at Lowes or Home Depot. To Help Bulk up the arms or leg..

















This was the leg for my Grave digger just to show you what I mean.. Hope this helps..


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

I would definately use PVC. If for no other reason: puting clothing on anything made of chicken wire is a real pain in the neck. The clothing (whatever it is) seems to get stuck on every possible place it can. 

Even if you duct tape foam rubber to it to make the final thickness that you want, it's much easier and cleaner to do than with chicken wire.


----------

